# Who's buying what then?



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

As titled who's going to buy what then. 
I personally think I'll be able to get away from the auto finesse stool :argie: lol also need iron x and a few other bits maybe even a pressure washer lol. 
So come on spill the beans then lol


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I need some iron x and a massive amount of pads and some megs #7


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

get a kranzle 

i've already got a new, longer hose for my K7 and 5L of shampoo to pick up, going to be trying rotary polishers out as i want a new one soon. may just stock up on clay, spray bottles etc as well..


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Iron X, pads and some more Auto Finesse goodies for me


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Its got to the point I need to stock check my own collection to make sure I am not buying a duplicate by accident so I the answer to this is

I JUST DON'T KNOW...

I have a few things in mind but well see what deals can be made at the time :thumb:


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

AF stuff (I have a list) And maybe a DA if I can try 1 and get a good deal. Other than that I'll be running round like a kid in a sweet shop


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Beer, food and beer


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Still deciding


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Had my list made for a while now lol



things to get at waxstock


Megs microfibre da system

Megs #101, #105, #205

Einszett gummipfledge, spray wax

Autoglym srp (new formula). 

Carpro eraser 

Stjarnagloss hyper beader, kokosnot.

#0000 wire wool

Pad cleaning brush

Britemax clean max shampoo


Britemax AIO

Built hamber surfex hd

Wheel woolies


And everything else that tempts me enough


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

We need a sticker for the van


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hoping for some new AF goodies


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Kid in sweety shop sums it up for!! Whatever grabs my attention...... Most definately gonna visit AF tho :argie:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Decon gel of some sort
Rotary pads
As many funky little hings as I can! I want a waxstock babygro 3 to 6 months, doubt I'll find one though!


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Valet Pro ph neutral
Iron X
Bilt hamber clay bar
Bilt hamber auto wheel wash
CYC das6 pro
Hexalogic Pads
Wet glaze 2.0
3m tape
Gtechniq P1
Chemical Guy Speed wipe
detailing brushes

And maybe a few other things. lol


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

think I will run out of money before I run out of things I want/need 

clay/lube
pads
3m tape
detailing brushes
something dodo 
waxstock poster
lots of little bits and bobs


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

AF tripple 
DJ sour power
Clay
A good drying towel - anyone recommend one?
and so many other things.....


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

My list so far...

AF Revive
FK1000P
Trix / other iron and tar removers
3M Tape
Clay+Lube 
Maybe some DoDo supernatural stuff (got my eye on a wookie's fist)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

:thumb:Anyone that want something we havent listed, please feel free to PM me and il see what i can do :thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Now everyones listing stuff that I think I need Ill have to dive head first into the garage an have a proper look what im running out of may have to take out a mortgage at this rate lol


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

All I need is a tar remover but can't decide which one maxolen, orchard or tardis, but I am sure I'll spend much more than 20 quid, might get megs 101 and some microfibre pads as well, the list gets bigger while I am writing lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Audriulis said:


> All I need is a tar remover but can't decide which one maxolen, orchard or tardis, but I am sure I'll spend much more than 20 quid, might get megs 101 and some microfibre pads as well, the list gets bigger while I am writing lol


Wait til you get to the CANDY SHOP on Sunday :lol:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

baldiloc said:


> Wait til you get to the CANDY SHOP on Sunday :lol:


I know mate I am scared already, and I'll be even more scared to get home with all the stuff I bought


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh no the dredded mrs be waiting there wanting to see cost :lol:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I need to borough some cash to make sure it doesn't appear on the bank statement


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

2 buckets and grit guards
* subject to funds a bucket for the wheels
Wheel woolies
Poss? nice final microfibre buff up cloth/towel
what offers on that might tempt me
possible replace wheel sealant ( half a tub left of poorboys )
Sample waxes
repel or any offers on Autobrite wheel cleaners
Something that that will help assist to clean the front windscreen ( that can get into the corners etc ) im not the biggest person in the world but even i can get my hands into the corners.
buy 1 get 1 free


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Audriulis said:


> I need to borough some cash to make sure it doesn't appear on the bank statement


The old cash trick works wionders and is untracable too :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Not sure yet hopefully I can resist temptation but I doubt that very much lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

:lol: Anyone who actually walks away from Waxstock without buying anything has got some major will power :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

In hope of buying a Flex PE14 2 150 if I can have a feel and possibility of a bundle/deal . Bringing the missus so might have to loose her for 5 minutes while I'm doing this :lol: 

Also need some Gtechniq C5 and some Auto Finesse goodies as always .


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> In hope of buying a Flex PE14 2 150 if I can have a feel and possibility of a bundle/deal .


+1 Could be an expensive day out


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

im new to all the detailing stuff so i've not decided on what im going to buy going to have a good chat etc but im sure it will be expensive do love the Auto Finesse tho


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

Will definitely be getting a snow foam lance from AD, possibly along with some I-ron X, wheel brushes and also some pre-wash degreaser suitable for snow foam lances.:thumb:


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow that's a lot of stuff there just seeing it all make me think more about what I need and what I want lol 
I'm so confused


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

gonna not try buy too much.... famous last words!

though with me flying back sunday night i will need get mate to post it up to me!


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm hoping to get:

Wheel woollies
Iron-x
Decent dring towel
Wet glaze 2.0
And lots more


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Here's my shopping list with the retail prices. Hoping for some show price discount and/or bundles:

Kestrel das6 polisher £115.00

Chemical guys hex logic white polishing pad 5.5” £8.95
Chemical guys hex logic green pad 5.5” £8.95
Chemical guys hex logic black pad 5.5”£8.95
Chemical guys hex logic white polishing pad 4” £5.95
Chemical guys hex logic green pad 4” £5.95
Chemical guys hex logic black pad 4” £5.95
3.5” backing plate £5.95

3m blue tape £3.00

Auto finesse oblitarate. £10.00
Auto finesse citrus power £6.00
Auto finesse satin £9.00

Zaino z6 x2 £18.00
ZAIO £24.00
Triple foam Applicator £4.00

Planet polish wheel seal shine x2 and applicators £20.00

Iron x 1L £20

Serious Performance Ultra 1000p high temp paste £15.00

Bilt Hamber soft clay £10.00
Bilt Hamber surfex hd 1L £7.00

Angelwax h2go glass £4.00

Bears wax factory tyre applicator x 4 £4.00


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm hoping to come away with a head full of ideas , help and knowledge

All for the price of my entrance ticket , somebody had to admit it ?

Plus I'll have a pocket full of wedge for extras along the way of course 

Leaving now


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

credit card at the ready


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I got the following
A large volume bucket with grit guard
Jumbo extra soft drying towel (only trouble is the wife's wants to cuddle it)
Another towel as above, but smaller.
5ltrs of valet pro Ph snow foam
Plus a California air freshened
And a few little freebies.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Managed to resist quite well! Due to many things not actually being much cheaper I adjusted my 'want list' a little, came away spending very little 










Good to see Davekg himself at work too!










Was a little disappointed with autofinesse but not necessary to go into why lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I had a shopping list prior to arriving which totalled £330.00.

I only (I say only) spent £220.00 and got everything on my list and a helluva lot more. Loads of good deals, loads of freebies and loads of really decent guys to speak to.

Big thanks to the two great guys at Angelwax, the lady at Zaino and Shinearama for a great "DAS6 pro" deal and especially the advice from Neil at Shiny Towers.

Loved the black beetle being judged, the yellow 458, Aventador and also the 
silver touring M5 outside. (The Swirl Police were easy on the eye too)

Thanks everyone at Waxstock for a great day, I was like a kid in a sweetshop and already looking forward to next years.

Andy


Todays goodies by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


MMMMMMMMMMMM by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


Beauty Bug by Rabidracoon28, on Flickr


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Think my expectations may have been a little high but I didn't buy anything cheaper than it should have been other than at the AF stand.
Still didn't stop me buying a few bits though, could have got one item in particular cheaper online before Waxstock, new I should have bought my Flex then .


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Obvoiusly AF were being select with discounts then mate


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

msb said:


> Obvoiusly AF were being select with discounts then mate


Or too busy counting cash instead of answering genuine questions about their new released products that I WOULD of bought


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Was there much discount? What put me off going being to shows before where there is very little off rrp


----------

